# Tool chest from Sony TV cabinet...



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Back in 1973 we had a Sony portable TV set that went South...
I threw the insides away, but could not throw the cabinet away because I knew I could make something out of it.

Here it is... from the pictures I could find... Sorry, the finished pictures could not be found... will have to come later.



I could not find any other project pictures, still in CF chips & in a defunct computer  ... When I get more and can put them together to make sense, I will post them. Till then, this is it...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great idea Joe!

I hate throwing away stuff that can still be used.... unfortunately I've got the mess in my garage to prove it!


Do you have stops on your drawers, or do they pull all the way out?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks good so how did you finish it? 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

kp91 said:


> Great idea Joe!
> 
> I hate throwing away stuff that can still be used.... unfortunately I've got the mess in my garage to prove it!
> 
> ...


I don't have stops to stop the drawers from coming out... they will slide out.

I do have rare earth magnets behind each drawer to keep them somewhat closed. (work real good)


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Looks good so how did you finish it?
> 
> Corey


I stained all but the front to get a uniform color.

The Ash pulls were ebonized... are shaped like a trapaziod with small top upward. Each pull from top to bottom is slightly larger, looking like a tree, because each drawer is unique in it's self (slightly different widths) because what I thought was square way back when I put the bottom in it, wasn't. There is about 1/16" difference from top-bottom.

Drawer Faces are Maple 1/4" ply filling the front from top-bottom & left-right.
Faces are the clear Maple color... Black pulls.

Then a couple of coats of poly.

Weighs a lot more than I expected it weigh!

When I can process pictures from my camera, I will show it. The USB port for my universal reader doesn't want to work!! Bummer!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe
Here's a link to the USBman, it's one of the best sites I have come by, it may help you get your USB working again 

http://www.usbman.com/

I'm DEX on this site  ▼
http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win2000
I have posted 11,300 plus help items.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I like it Joe, you are full of surprises, the magnet idea is a great one that I definitely wont forget.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bobj, how in the world do you file all you're references, whatever the question, you answer in the blink of an eye with one or more links, what is you're secret?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Most of them I have in my head and the others I have in my doc folder, I found it best to give a link to someone so they can learn how to fix the computer they own 
Tons of info on the NET but most don't where to find it, Annoyances.org has tons of info on it but not all the info ones needs.

One program that everone should have is the one below, that's if you run windows and most do ,windows did put in a backup and a recovery program in the OS system files but most know how use it and if you run windows it will crash in time...

The small FREE program below will save your butt some day and it's free 
and it's quick and easy one click and it's done..in 1 min. of less.


ERUNT The Emergency Recovery Utility NT 
AND
NTREGOPT NT Registry Optimizer 

ERUNT=Registry Backup and Restore for Windows NT/2000/2003/XP 

From:
http://www.larshederer.homepage.t-online.de/erunt/

Read this text page for more info
http://www.larshederer.homepage.t-online.de/erunt/erunt.txt
------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------
ERUNT - The Emergency Recovery Utility NT
=========================================

Registry Backup and Restore for Windows NT/2000/2003/XP

v1.1h, 03/06/2005, Freeware
Written by Lars Hederer


---------------




harrysin said:


> Bobj, how in the world do you file all you're references, whatever the question, you answer in the blink of an eye with one or more links, what is you're secret?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> if you run windows it will crash in time...


Did anyone tell Bill Gates about this?  

Thanks for the link, will dl it and give it a shot.

Brian


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

OK... I found some more pictures!!

(Got an old flash card reader from a friend that worked!! Got some of my pictures back.)

You will see how I made the pulls, drawer faces, & Finished look!

http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showgallery.php?cat=931


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking Box!


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

Joe

I'm just like you - I can't throw anything away. What a great project, and useful to boot. Looks like you did a fantastic job. Would like to see finished pics.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That did turn out nice. Is it full? 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Joe,

You did a nice job on that project! I like the contrasting colors and the pulls turned out really nice. What you going to keep in it.

I looked around at some of your other pictures and see a nice tractor in your shop. Do you have a garden?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

cabinetman said:


> Joe
> 
> I'm just like you - I can't throw anything away. What a great project, and useful to boot. Looks like you did a fantastic job. Would like to see finished pics.



Capt. Marvel,
Thank you!

"Finished" pics are there...
http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showphoto.php?photo=12831


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> That did turn out nice. Is it full?
> 
> Corey



Almost...

Not holding as much as I thought it would... good for smaller stuff.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob N said:


> Joe,
> 
> You did a nice job on that project! I like the contrasting colors and the pulls turned out really nice. What you going to keep in it.
> 
> I looked around at dome of your other pictures and see a nice tractor in your shop. Do you have a garden?



Bob N,

Thank you... I have some small dovetail saws, router bits (which will be moved), measuring & layout tools, sharpening stones, some carving tools, etc. in it.

Oh, I couldn't figure out what you were looking at about the "tractor"... I found it... The jig that cuts a straight edge on a piece of board. I added an "Introduction" to that album stating that it was NOT MY jig... just a jig that I'm preserving existence... No, that tractor is NOT mine... sorry about that.
In fact, I have not even made that jig... yet... I may not ever make it. 
http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showgallery.php?cat=851


----------

